# To doc about Kenpo and Wing Chun



## camilyon (Dec 27, 2004)

Doc,
camilyon here. What are the differences and comparisons between (non-motion)Kenpo's concepts (specifically SL-4's and Karate Connection's concepts) and the concepts of Wing Chun?

Also, what's the difference between SL-4's kenpo and Karate Connection's kenpo?

Thanks


----------



## Doc (Jan 23, 2005)

camilyon said:
			
		

> Doc,
> camilyon here. What are the differences and comparisons between (non-motion)Kenpo's concepts (specifically SL-4's and Karate Connection's concepts) and the concepts of Wing Chun?
> 
> Also, what's the difference between SL-4's kenpo and Karate Connection's kenpo?
> ...


Actually Karate Connection would be classified as a motion kenpo interpretation of older material simplified for its curriculum. SL-4 is a different animal based on true science and anatomy. I have never studied Wing Chun so my understanding would be limited at best, although some of the blocking concepts are found in SubLevel Four Kenpo (which for the record is EPAK based on anatomy and science instead of motion)


----------



## N.Somerville (Jan 25, 2005)

Master Chapel would love to know your thoughts on The karate connection material and your thoughts on Kyuho jitsu materal, please feel free to email me if you like...


----------



## camilyon (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank's doc that helped much.:asian:


----------



## camilyon (Mar 12, 2005)

I understand that the SL-4 relation to Taijiquan "debate" has been beaten with a stick but I just need to understand a few things. Does SL-4 curriculum teach any qigong/standing meditation etc? Are there health benefits like those of Chinese internal arts (does it stretch/strengthen internal ligaments, tendons, small muscles and organs)? And as of your understanding, what is the difference between SL-4 and Bujinkan's unarmed art? Thank you.:asian:


----------



## Doc (Mar 12, 2005)

camilyon said:
			
		

> I understand that the SL-4 relation to Taijiquan "debate" has been beaten with a stick but I just need to understand a few things. Does SL-4 curriculum teach any qigong/standing meditation etc?


Not as you understand it. What we do is a modern interpretation with the emphasis on functional application, sans cultural accoutrements. We utilize SET Training, (Singular Execution) in a manner that produces the same results while focusing on application, as opposed to exercises totally unrelated to physical execution.


> Are there health benefits like those of Chinese internal arts (does it stretch/strengthen internal ligaments, tendons, small muscles and organs)?


The benefits are the same, and allow and old fat man to remain, fast and strong, with internal energy.


> And as of your understanding, what is the difference between SL-4 and Bujinkan's unarmed art? Thank you.:asian:


I have no knowledge of this "art."


----------

